# Tetra Safe Start cycled my tank in two days



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

In the past, I always used Bio Spira to cycle my tank and it worked well. Now the company, Tetra bought out Bio Spira and marketed Tetra Safe Start. I started a 55 gallon tank two days ago. And I cycled with small feeder goldfishes. I also used a Aqua Clear 110 from one of my running tanks. The foam in the 110 is rich in good bacteria. I know that when I tested the water yesterday, the ammona was around 0.5 and today in the morning the ammonia was still around 0.5. I did not bother testing for nitrites because I knew my tank was not cycled. But later in the evening today, my ammonia was at 0 and my nitrite was at 0. So I conclude that my tank is already cycled. Hope this is not a false alarm thou.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Too bad you used a filter that was already cycled. To me it sounds like a waste of TetraSafe, but i'm glad you're happy.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Agreed with the good doctor. If you put on a filter that already had an established colony of bacteria in it, you didn't cycle anything. What I would wonder about is why you had an ammonia spike.


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

I heard stories when people use a hang on back filter which was rich in good bacteria and when they removed all the gravel and made the bottom bare, most of their fishes died because of the ammonia and nitrite spike. When people remove a lot of bacteria from other sources, the filter alone cannot handle it.

So I played it safe. Ammonia is still at 0 and my nitrite is still at 0. My tank is cycled.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You didn't do anything wrong by doing what you did, putting an established filter on the tank is the fastest and easiest way to get it going. I just meant you didn't need the Safe-Start stuff.


----------

